# Thép tấm là gì ? Mua thép tấm CT0 ở đâu ? Thép tấm có mấy loại độ dày ?



## kimchi8 (15/2/22)

*Thép tấm là gì ? Mua thép tấm CT0 ở đâu ? Thép tấm có mấy loại độ dày ?*





Trong các hoạt động công nghiệp chế tạo, xây dựng,… thép được ứng dụng làm nguyên vật liệu sản xuất khá ưa chuộng. Đến thời điểm hiện nay, thép đã dần trở thành một nguồn nguyên liệu phổ biến.Thép là một hợp kim được tạo thành từ hỗn hợp giữa Sắt (Fe) với Cacbon (C). Với tỷ lệ cacbon từ khoảng 0.002 – 2.24% tùy theo trọng lượng và một số thành phần hóa học khác. Các thành phần này trong hợp kim sẽ có tác dụng làm tăng độ cứng. Hạn chế sự di chuyển của nguyên tố sắt trong cấu trúc tinh thể dưới tác động của nhiều nguyên tố khác nhau.... 

 – *Thép tấm* là 1 sản phẩm được phôi luyện bằng các chất chính như sắt và carbon để tăng độ cứng, thêm 1 số chất hóa học phụ gia khác nhằm hỗ trợ quá trình sản xuất được dễ dàng hơn. 

 – Thành phần chính của thép tấm trên thị trường hiện nay là sự pha trộn đều đặn của sắt và carbon. 

 – Thép tấm được sản xuất theo 2 công đoạn khác nhau là : cán nóng và cán nguội vì vậy nếu phân biệt theo quy trình sản xuất thì trên thị trường chỉ có 2 loại thép cán nóng và thép cán nguội. 

 – Thép tấm có các độ dày như sau : 1mm, 2mm, 3mm, 4mm, 5mm, 6mm, 8mm, 10mm, 12mm, 14mm, 16mm, 18mm, 20mm, 22mm, 25mm, 30mm, 40mm, 50mm. 

 – *Thép tấm CT0* dùng trong ngành chế tạo nồi nấu kẽm, lò đúc, đóng tàu, thuyền, kết cấu nhà xưởng, bồn bể xăng dầu, cơ khí, xây dựng,....Ngoài ra, thép tấm CT0 còn được ứng dụng trong các ngành máy chế tạo, khuôn mẫu, ngành cơ khí, nồi hơi,....*MUA THÉP CT0 GIÁ RẺ Ở ĐÂU? ===>>> CÔNG TY TNHH XUẤT NHẬP KHẨU STEEL VIỆT NAM *là công ty có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong phân phối và nhập khẩu các loại thép tấm chế tạo, thép tấm CT0 ....... 

 ==>> Đặc biệt, *thép CT0* là một dạng thép có hàm lượng cacbon rất thấp, có lý tính mềm, chống ăn mòn và thường được dùng trong công nghiệp gia công nồi/lò mạ kẽm, chế tác lõi Pin,.. 

 + Thép CT.1, CT.2 là loại thép mềm, độ dẻo lớn, nên trong xây dựng chỉ dùng làm thân đinh tán, bulông. 

 + Thép CT.3 là loại thép mềm, có cường độ khá cao, có độ dẻo và độ dai xung kích, nên hợp lý khi dùng làm thép xây dựng. 

 + Thép CT.4, CT.5 rất cứng, chắc nên dùng chủ yếu trong công nghiệp đóng tàu, ít dùng trong xây dựng. + Thép cacbon thấp có giới hạn chảy: 2200 – 2500 daN/cm2, giới hạn bền: 3700 – 4200 daN/cm2. 

*Quy cách thép tấm CT0: *
 - Chiều dày: 20ly, 30ly, 40ly, 50ly, 60ly, 70ly, 80ly, 90ly, 100ly… 
 - Chiều rộng: 1200mm, 1500mm, 2000mm, 2500mm 
 - Chiều dài: 6000mm, 9000mm, 12000m 
 - Gia công cắt theo yêu cầu của quý công ty 

*Để mua được sản phẩm thép tấm lò mạ kẽm CT0 đảm bảo chất lượng, chúng ta cần phải chú ý tới một số điểm sau: *

- Cần tìm những đơn vị cung cấp có uy tín trên thị trường, có giá cả phù hợp, có dịch vụ khách hàng tốt. - Nên xác định rõ nhu cầu sử dụng để tính toán mua số lượng cho phù hợp. Tránh gây lãng phí. 
- Nên kiểm tra chất lượng sản phẩm trước khi đặt hàng, nên có đầy đủ các hợp đồng mua bán, và giấy bảo hành khi sử dụng sản phẩm.

THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ 
*CÔNG TY TNHH XUẤT NHẬP KHẨU STEEL VIỆT NAM* 
 Địa chỉ: 288 Tô Ngọc Vân, Phường Thạnh Xuân, Quận 12, Tphcm 
*Điện thoại: 0903 098 678 - 028-99999-689 *
 Email: Steelvietnam2020@gmail.com 
 Website: theptamlohoi.com - theptamchiunhiet.vn


----------

